# Sunday's Show and Tell  .. 8/14/22



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2022)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 14, 2022)

Received my Grateful Dead Fare Thee Well sunglasses from @Hastings ...

Thanks Ken!







Also received my 1953 Schwinn Meteor from @tacochris & new tires & tubes

Thanks Brother!













Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Hastings (Aug 14, 2022)

Found a killer screen door early this morning. Sorry bad pic. I’ll take a better one when i use it on my shop! Happy Sunday!

*couple more pics while I get set up! 🥲 just beautiful


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 14, 2022)

vintage sled


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 14, 2022)

Got a cool useless hub and a before and after 6 beers picture. Same picture just upside down.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 14, 2022)

Got a cool 67 Deluxe Stingray and a nice bike tag for my Wards Hawthorne, thanks Ivo!


----------



## stoney (Aug 14, 2022)

Couple more original cast iron toys for the collection. ‘33 Ford coupe and Boat Tail racer


----------



## genesmachines (Aug 14, 2022)

This is a classic, I have had  25 yrs or more. Hope it makes ya chuckle, I still do. When I cut it out of the sunday funnies I was the guy making all the noise (and have 450 mcycle magazines to prove it) now I'm "Herman" (with several bicycle reference books to prove it) and riding a little slower:


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

I picked up this ‘41 Colson Imperial from my good friend Mike @Phattiremike


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Aug 14, 2022)

I was told this is 1967 model. Serial #M015846. Appears to be complete and all original.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 14, 2022)

No bikes this week, but my 87 year old Mom bought this box of bike stuff and only paid three bucks at a garage sale yesterday!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 14, 2022)

*some weeks it’s just stuff this week was cool stuff, my friends father had a plumbing business he started in the 30s he took on a GE line but after a while he lost his dealership because GE wanted him to buy large quantities of appliances and in a small town he couldn’t sell enough.so the signs came off the old pick up and went up in the rafters of the barn. We took them down and dusted a half an inch of dirt off them, he kept one and sold me the other.


























*


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 14, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> *some weeks it’s just stuff this week was cool stuff, my friends father had a plumbing business he started in the 30s he took on a GE line but after a while he lost his dealership because GE wanted him to buy large quantities of appliances and in a small town he couldn’t sell enough.so the signs came off the old pick up and went up in the rafters of the barn. We took them down and dusted a half an inch of dirt off them, he kept one and sold me the other.View attachment 1679452
> View attachment 1679453
> 
> View attachment 1679454
> ...



Awesome finds! Let me know if you ever want to sell the nd 2 speed or the whizzer stuff.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2022)

Picked up some great pieces of history this week.  The Cyclemotor is something I've never owned or even seen before in person, can't wait.   The Smithwheel is a cool display and we were able to get it running.  Then autographs from 2 of the greatest running backs in NFL history, Jim Brown and Walter Payton.


----------



## Thee (Aug 14, 2022)

Surespin & hula girl

these & some crystal ash trays & coasters



rear hub & spoke upgrade


----------



## Nashman (Aug 14, 2022)

A wave of neat stuff this last week. I've posted the Autocycle already and on the media page/and what bike did you ride today. I'm thrilled with these obviously!








						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Happy Saturday!!! 1953 Christmas, New Model/Color '54 Wasp, Ballon tire "Patented" Cantilever Frame; Oh My!!!  33.3 miles of pure Pleasure.🥰




					thecabe.com
				




The garage Man Cave is starting to take shape/ongoing. I bought a really sweet all original Esso Extra banner off Ebay to match my Esso Extra Gilbarco gas pump, some patina'd repro gas pump signs ( Contains Lead) Some Babe graphic on an Esso image with pump, a Persons siren I put on the '39 CCM Motorbike, Krate Banner from Gary and Lori Wold/Ebay, and a unusual wider than normal 1955 Winnipeg bike plate with pink background ( owned before, this one was found in a wall of an old house) black letters. I put it on the '53 Schwinn Black Phantom.

My semi retired ( do antique dealers ever retire?) antique dealer pal sold me ( I'd been bugging him for years) a rare Fender dealer lighted sign, and a neat Falstaff lighted beer sign that has 2 beer mugs that swing back and forth. Took it apart, cleaned, lubed the beer gears, works like a charm/keeps perfect time. I'll be putting a blue light bulb in ( a buddy has one) it recommends for best effects!!  Ha!

I bought a 1955 Lincoln Futura  1/18 scale resin car model off Ebay. Spectacular detail and craftsmanship. A birdy dropped a couple of sweet guitars off this last couple weeks too. A new Duesenburg "The Senior" butter scotch single p/u ( being a senior myself) and a 1976 Gretsch Chet Atkins "Country Gentleman".


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2022)

not a bad week over here
rotating parts bin, big chain, local artisan pottery, cast iron sink, beat up bahne with good road rider 4’s, aquadive watch, new martinsville borzoi doggies, lamp for the casita, and some hot & cold from a local market


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 14, 2022)

*More things to make me Happy ,,a Beauty of a counter display wagon from the 20s,Yet another Marx ride on Cabover Studebaker,,a Keystone Steam Roller.Lots of Indian Heads,,a signed Stanley Mouse Book,,a real autographed Highwaymen ,my Outlaw Heros,,yes people sell copies,,and a Rack Strap ,for My 8 trac,,Thanks to Cabers Paw Paw Mark,,,Hastings,, and Tyler  for some of my haul,,,Ya All Have A Nice Day

























































*


----------



## thatonejohn (Aug 14, 2022)

Picked this Wards Hawthorne up off of marketplace.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 14, 2022)

Picked up a couple silver rays this weekend thanks to @WESTCOASTRIDERS nice to meet you George and enjoy that beautiful whizzer!











Also my buddy stopped by last night when he was out breaking in his new motor after he blew up the last one leaving my house!














Sounds really nice!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 14, 2022)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *More things to make me Happy ,,a Beauty of a counter display wagon from the 20s,Yet another Marx ride on Cabover Studebaker,,a Keystone Steam Roller.Lots of Indian Heads,,a signed Stanley Mouse Book,,a real autographed Highwaymen ,my Outlaw Heros,,yes people sell copies,,and a Rack Strap ,for My 8 trac,,Thanks to Cabers Paw Paw Mark,,,Hastings,, and Tyler  for some of my haul,,,Ya All Have A Nice DayView attachment 1679539
> 
> View attachment 1679540
> 
> ...



I love that little steam engine!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 14, 2022)

"Last of the Mohican's". Just brought this home...1959 Black Phantom. Purchased from the brother of the original owner.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 14, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Picked up a couple silver rays this weekend thanks to @WESTCOASTRIDERS nice to meet you George and enjoy that beautiful whizzer!View attachment 1679580
> View attachment 1679581
> 
> View attachment 1679582
> ...



Thank you Dave  Im really happy with the bike made it home safe and sound .. by the way  I love your restaurant  Hey guys stop at Daves COME ON OVER CAFE  in Ocean Side great food family owned 👌🏽


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 14, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> not a bad week over here
> rotating parts bin, big chain, local artisan pottery, cast iron sink, beat up bahne with good road rider 4’s, aquadive watch, new martinsville borzoi doggies, lamp for the casita, and some hot & cold from a local market
> 
> View attachment 1679554
> ...



I'm in love with that sink.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2022)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'm in love with that sink.



it’s great huh?!
don’t recall seeing one with the decoration before


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 14, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> not a bad week over here
> rotating parts bin, big chain, local artisan pottery, cast iron sink, beat up bahne with good road rider 4’s, aquadive watch, new martinsville borzoi doggies, lamp for the casita, and some hot & cold from a local market
> 
> View attachment 1679554
> ...



That rotating tray is cool as heck.....
👀


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 14, 2022)

Got a set of prewar Schwinn Dx fenders and a spare skip tooth chain this past week


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> That rotating tray is cool as heck.....
> 👀




definitely!
so clean too, the finish in the bins looks barely used


----------



## BRad90 (Aug 14, 2022)

Decided to check out Craigslist for the first timein years and see these two listed. Ran up to get them today.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 14, 2022)

Deluxe chainguard and boys trussrods for the little one.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 14, 2022)

I got a couple bike things recently. I almost scored on a really rad schwinn headbadge, but it got away. I am digging the digits on this plate. Also, I am most stoked on this original (not repro) mirror and visor for my 57 vw bug! It is nearly flawless. All the way from Sweden!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2022)

I almost forgot these.   I've been trying to talk a friend out of these for quite a few years and he finally gave in.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 14, 2022)

Picked up this abomination for next to nothing.



Only because I thought I saw this in the sale ad. Mind you, this originally was built with a 7 speed freewheel.  Anyone need a lengthy stem extender?




The Shimano Nexus inter7 I have been searching for.

Plus I get a few parts I can use.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Got a cool 67 Deluxe Stingray and a nice bike tag for my Wards Hawthorne, thanks Ivo!
> 
> View attachment 1679370
> 
> View attachment 1679371



Sweet Stingray, nice looking Sky Blue. My favorite!


----------



## Thee (Aug 14, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Deluxe chainguard and boys trussrods for the little one.
> 
> View attachment 1679650



Epoxy grout? Gnarly! did you install that? Or is it left over? Bain of a tile guys existence imo 😂🤣😂


----------



## higgens (Aug 14, 2022)

Got a few twin parts and half of a Shelby airflo


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 14, 2022)

Picked up some interesting bicycle bags. Cool patches on them also found a map of a bike ride they went on in the bags. Also a topps bike horn in original box.


----------



## JRE (Aug 14, 2022)

Pick up 2 truck loads of bikes and parts today. Now I need to sort everything out before the next swap meet lol


----------



## comet (Aug 14, 2022)

Went to a rummage sale fundraiser Saturday. Phillipine tribal weapons, harbor painting, Trapper Nelson backpack from the Civilian Conservation Corps, and a print of an 1895 bike chain advertisement by Toulouse Lautrec. The Frankenstein looking guy is Constant Huret.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 14, 2022)

Also my buddy stopped by last night when he was out breaking in his new motor after he blew up the last one leaving my house!View attachment 1679583
View attachment 1679584

View attachment 1679585

View attachment 1679586

Sounds really nice!!
[/QUOTE]


BFGforme said:


> Picked up a couple silver rays this weekend thanks to @WESTCOASTRIDERS nice to meet you George and enjoy that beautiful whizzer!View attachment 1679580
> 
> View attachment 1679582
> 
> ...



thats crazy my neighbor has the same car in the same color  with the black stripes on the sides


----------



## nick tures (Aug 14, 2022)

very nice


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 15, 2022)

My junk haul for the weekend


----------

